# Pm 1340 Set Up Electrical Help



## Bwatertank (Mar 3, 2015)

Am asking for some help here wiring up my new PM 1340.  Matt has sent me here for help.  Have VFD hooked to 220v single phase and three legs coming off VFD to lathe 220v three phase motor as directed by Matt.  Motor runs fine, but controls do not work.   My question and problem is this.  As wired, no electric is going to relays and 24v transformer.  Terminals R, S, and T need to be feed? To provide power for controls? Are they fed with single or three phase power.  R and S end up feeding the 24v transformer?  

And yes I am not a electrician as you already know.  Thanks in advance for help / advice.


----------



## mksj (Mar 3, 2015)

You cannot directly hook up the VFD to the circuit board, most people are removing all the components with the exception of the transformer if you are using a 24VAC light and rebuilding it using a single relay system. The main power transformer requires 240VAC single phase to operate. You retain the terminal strip on the board and the direction control wires. The front E stop, jog, power light need to be rewired per the schematic, or replaced with the suggested switches.

I have attached two files to get you started, one is a suggested wiring diagram, the other programming instructions for the WJ200 so it will respond to external direction and speed controls. These are starting points, but may need to be adapted to your set-up.


----------



## Bwatertank (Mar 3, 2015)

THANKS MKSJ.  I will print information in the morning and study to see if I am in  my head, which I think I may well be.  To make sure I understand I can not operate the motor off VFD and the controls off single phase, even if for a short term while getting and rewiring the unit?  

You have provided great information.  Again thanks, the world if full of good people, sadly we just hear about the bad ones on the news.


----------



## mksj (Mar 3, 2015)

The VFD I presume is a Hitachi WJ200-015S. So it is single phase 240V in, 3 phase out 220V to the motor. You need to input the motor nameplate specifications into the VFD programming for it to operate properly.  There is no problem with operating it to run a 3 phase motor directly from the VFD control panel. But none of the machine controls/E-Stop will have any affect, as they are not connected to the VFD. Also, you will need to program the WJ200 to respond to the external commands through the input terminals and the speed control if you have a remote speed pot. The second file provides a starting point for suggested programing parameters, this can be done through the VFD menu system on the front panel or through a laptop computer. Start to review the manual and  function parameters. It takes some time and might be a bit daunting the first go, but once you get into it it will hopefully become clearer.


----------



## Bwatertank (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for clarification.  Yes it is hitachi WJ200-015s.  I will print tomorrow and begin the start my new mission in life. Thanks and will check back in once I understand schematic.


----------



## tmarks11 (Mar 3, 2015)

The big picture is that you want to rewire your cabinet front controls so they simply act to send signals to the VFD to tell it what you want it to do.

Reversing switch?  Opens and closes a contact that signals the VFD it is time to change direction.  
E-stop and brake?  Closes a contact that directs a rapid stop of the motor.

Some people make the mistake of wiring the cabinet front controls between the VFD and the motor (BAD! since it can damage components in the VFD) or between the VFD and the wall plug.


----------



## Bwatertank (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks tmarks11.  I have reviewed the information sent by helpful people.  Am going to get busy and learn on the fly.  Will repost when I get in over my head.  Thanks again.


----------



## spring5497 (Mar 7, 2015)

I am considering going the VFD option just like you and was wondering how the re-wiring is going?  Are you finding it difficult?


----------



## Bwatertank (Mar 7, 2015)

I am satisfied it is the right option.  After getting past the point of it is not a simple project for me (sure it would be for a person who has understanding of electricity) I have accepted the challenge.  I will order parts this weekend and start wiring in spare time when they arrive.  The information provided by the kind folks here on forum has been a blessing and no way I would of tackled without the help.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 7, 2015)

My 1340 is on it's way to Denver as I type this and I will be doing this conversion as well. I will be posting my progress as I go, so this may be of help. Or you could already be done by then.


----------

